
Bitcoin Storms Back from Dip Below $10,000 in White-Knuckle Ride - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-17/bitcoin-steadies-from-26-slump-as-traders-brave-volatility
======
lallysingh
Half the reason to have some BTC is all the excitement. I think, in the end,
it'll be the biggest dividend I get from having a little.

